# Latest Labels from Cold Valley Wines



## Maestro (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi gang! I've been crazy busy at work and have been away from the interwebz for quite some time for anything not work related. I've finally got a little time to post up here some new labels I made for our latest batches that have finished in the last month or two.


First: Lemon Wine (Skeeter Pee)









Second: Blackberry Merlot (Main Label)








Third: Blackberry Merlot (Special Design for a friend)








Fourth: Seville Orange Sangria








We have two more kits in the works right now, a Tangerine Lemon Sauvignon Blanc and another Peach Chardonnay. We also have a cherry wine and blueberry wine going from fruit. Getting ready to start a strawberry wine in a week or so. I'm gonna enjoy all the label designing ahead of me.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome looking labels! Great Job.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 20, 2010)

spanish nights sangria....ok, now i'm thirsty...
awesome labels. i've been designing some for these very first wines of mine...these make mine look elementary, lol.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice labels.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 20, 2010)

Golden Showers....you're taking Skeeter Pee to a whole new level.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments and compliments. I am thoroughly enjoying all of this and can't wait to see what other wines I make that I get to design labels for.

Green - I turn to my wife and fellow coworkers for inspiration in naming all the wines. It's comforting to know that I am surrounded by so many wonderfully twisted people like myself.


----------



## pwrose (Jul 23, 2010)

Killer labels, just awsome.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 23, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> Golden Showers....you're taking Skeeter Pee to a whole new level.



Too funny.


----------

